# leuchten wie eine ampel?



## NgiseD (20. August 2002)

wie bekomme ich das hin, das punkte leuchten und einen schein um sich haben wie eine z.B Ampel??? thx


----------



## boris (20. August 2002)

hmm, kannste mal nen bsp.bild zeigen, weiss nich genau welchen effekt du haben willst.
ciao


----------



## freekazoid (20. August 2002)

püüh...sowas?


----------



## NgiseD (20. August 2002)

das problem ist ich brauche ein leuchten vor weißem hintergrund und es sollen alles so kleine punkte sein.


----------



## freekazoid (20. August 2002)

boeh?


----------



## Nino (20. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von freekazoid _
> *boeh? *



Peil ich auch nicht =)


----------



## Mythos007 (20. August 2002)

Meinst Du soetwas in er Art ?


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (20. August 2002)

Ich versteh nicht ganz was du meints, aber ich würd sagen probiers mit dem Gauß'scher Weichzeichner.
Nochmal eine Bitte: postet Beispielbilder, wenn es möglich ist.
Das würde einiges einfacher machen und die User müssen nicht mehr ganz so oft rätseln was gemeint ist.  
so far
AnonymerSurfer


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (21. August 2002)

Ich hab mir gerade noch mal ein Bild einer Ampel angeguckt.
Ehrlich gesagt sehe ich da nicht wirklich viel eines Leuchtens.
Eigentlich ist es ein simples Licht mit einer Reflektion an der Schutzkappe.
Am besten erläuterst du noch etwas genauer welche Art von Leuchten du meinst.


----------



## Virtual Freak (21. August 2002)

*ich hab mal probiert*

dir ne ampel zu basteln...
hab mich aber nicht mit firlefanz wie schutzkappe und so beschäftigt sondern primär mit dem leuchten...
also auf weisen hintergrund kommt das nicht so gut..deshalb hab ich schwarz genommen..wenns dann halt auf weis sein muss würd ich dir noch n rand um die lampen empfehlen.

ich hab probiert die reflektionen der verteilerlinse in den ampeln (gut sichtbar im bild von AnonymerSurfer) mit ner Muster überlagerung hinzubekommen..
der rest ist einfach...gauscher weichzeichner...radialer verlauf..







greetz VF


----------



## Sliver (21. August 2002)

Das Pic von Freeka war denke ich schon net schlecht. Nur das eine Licht verkleineren und viel mehr davon zu einem Kreis bilden.
Entweder so oder so:

Er meint vielleicht auch dieses Rautenmuster auf der Ampel.


Sers
Sliver


----------



## NgiseD (21. August 2002)

wir reden scheinbar aneinander vorbei. ist mein fehler.
wie meine die alten ampelmänchen aus der ddr.
Diese sollten nur in einzelnen leuchtenden punkten dargestellt werden.
je weiter man an den rand der figur kommt desto kleiner sollten sie werden. und ach einen eigenen "schein" haben.

hier ein beispiel foto von den ampelmänchen!!!


----------



## Nino (21. August 2002)

Ich hab da mal was probiert.


----------



## freekazoid (21. August 2002)

ich weiss glaub was du meinst. such mal nach 'technodots'


----------



## freekazoid (21. August 2002)

sorry, doppelpost … ich weiss

aber beim editieren kann man irgendwie keine dateien anhängen.
drum jetzt hier …

dein pic kombiniert mit technodots im anhang.
so in etwa? das leuchten is bisserl bescheiden, aber das is die idee?


----------

